# Musei a Firenze e Monumenti



## TimLA

Ciao a tutti viaggiattori!
In un sito sitio su internet c'è un "link", o meglio un titolo, che dice:

*Musei a Firenze e Monumenti*

Ho visto titoli così in altri siti e scritti, e *credo* che ne capisco. 

Perchè non è scritto come "Musei e Monumenti a Firenze"?
Quando si mette una parola (Monumenti) al fine della frase così, forse cambia il senso della parola?
Forse mi sfugge manca qualcosa?

Fine del viaggio.
Ciao e grazie.

Edit: Il sito sitio è QUI, però è commerciale!?! 
Si vede a sinistra, sotto.
Edit Numero 2: Grazie Elaine.


----------



## ElaineG

TimLA said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti viaggiattori!
> In un sitio su internet c'è un "link", o meglio un titolo, che dice:
> 
> *Musei a Firenze e Monumenti*
> 
> Ho visto titoli così in altri siti e scritti, e *credo* che ne capiso.
> 
> Perchè non è scritto come "Musei e Monumenti a Firenze"?
> Quando si mette una parola (Monumenti) al fine della frase così, forse cambia il senso della parola?
> Forse mi sfugge qualcosa?
> 
> Fine del viaggio.
> Ciao e grazie.
> 
> Edit: Il sitio è QUI, però è comerciale!?!
> Si vede a sinistra, sotto.


 
Ciao Tim,

Sono sicura che i nostri amici italiani avranno altre idee per te, ma per cominciare volevo segnalare qualche piccolo errore che puoi correggere da solo.

Elaine


----------



## DAH

Ci sono i musei a Firenze certo ma ci sono i monumenti naturali, ecc. che precede tale cose come un museo.

Un museo e' un cosa che preserva la storia e i monumenti sono le cose della storia.


----------



## winnie

TimLA said:
			
		

> Perchè non è scritto come "Musei e Monumenti a Firenze"?
> Quando si mette una parola (Monumenti) al fine della frase così, forse cambia il senso della parola?
> Forse mi sfugge manca qualcosa?
> 
> Monumenti messo alla fine della frase non cambia il senso alla parola.
> 
> Anch'io tenderei come te a scrivere 'Musei e Munumenti a Firenze' piuttosto che 'Musei a Firenze e Monumenti' a meno che non volessi privilegiare la descrizione dei musei nei confronti dei monumenti.
> 
> Mi aspetterei quindi che il sito riportasse notizie molto più dettagliate dei musei rispetto a quelle fornite per i monumenti.


----------



## Juri

Non sara' che si da' piu' importanza ai Musei, dove l'entrata si paga, mentre il campanile di Giotto, il Davide, ecc. si vedono gratis?


----------



## lsp

Juri said:
			
		

> Non sara' che si da' piu' importanza ai Musei, dove l'entrata si paga, mentre il campanile di Giotto, il Davide, ecc. si vedono gratis?


Mica gratis (Full priced ticket - €17.50) il Davide, che sta nel _museo_ "Galleria dell'Accademia."


----------



## Juri

Ooops! Possibile "Qui pro quo".
Pensavo al Ratto delle Sabine, al Perseo del Cellini sotto la Loggia dei Lanzi, alle famose quadrelle del Battistero, miracolosamente salvate nell'alluvione.Al "Biancone" che faceva dire ai fiorentini: "Ammannato, Ammannato, che bel marmo hai rovinato"nonostante sia stato allievo di Michelangelo. 
Ma l'altro statuone bianco che stava davanti agli Uffizi, quando ci sono stato io nel '60, e che tutt'ora ricordo come il Davide di Michelangelo, e' possibile che l'abbiano spostato?


----------



## lsp

Juri said:
			
		

> Ooops! Possibile "Qui pro quo".
> Pensavo al Ratto delle Sabine, al Perseo del Cellini sotto la Loggia dei Lanzi, alle famose quadrelle del Battistero, miracolosamente salvate nell'alluvione.Al "Biancone" che faceva dire ai fiorentini: "Ammannato, Ammannato, che bel marmo hai rovinato"nonostante sia stato allievo di Michelangelo.
> Ma l'altro statuone bianco che stava davanti agli Uffizi, quando ci sono stato io nel '60, e che tutt'ora ricordo come il Davide di Michelangelo, e' possibile che l'abbiano spostato?


Ci sta ancora quello, ma dal 1910 è una copia. La statua originale è stata postata nel 1873.


----------



## TimLA

Grazie a tutti per tutto.
Sembra che la frase viene così come un modo / stile personale.

Questa conversazione mi ricorda di una domanda cruciale (di una statua), però devo mettere in altro filo, o forse meglio, un PM.

Grazie ancora.
Ciao.


----------



## Juri

Grazie a Lsp per la precisazione e per l'interessante link!
Ignoravo che  si tratta di una *copia*, e che l'originale e' stato *spostato* nel Museo.


----------



## lsp

Juri said:
			
		

> Grazie a Lsp per la precisazione e per l'interessante link!
> Ignoravo che  si tratta di una *copia*, e che l'originale e' stato *spostato* nel Museo.


Grazie, molto sottile , ma devo farti questa domanda comunque: perchè  *spostato* (la statua)?


----------



## Alfry

Perché "originale" è considerato come sostantivo maschile


----------



## lsp

Alfry said:
			
		

> Perché "originale" è considerato come sostantivo maschile


Grazie, Alfry. Però mi rimane ancora un dubbio, cioè - anche quando viene usato (originale) come aggettivo, come nella mia frase originale (e qui uso nell*a* mi*a*, perché c'è _frase_ accanto...)?





			
				lsp said:
			
		

> La statua originale è stata postata nel 1873.


----------



## Alfry

Esattamente.

Ho due versioni dei fatti, la tua frase e quella originale. (usato come aggettivo)

La copia della canzone non è venuta bene. L'originale è più allegro.

Allegro si riferisce ad originale usato come sostantivo.

Potresti anche dire "l'originale è più allegra" ma in questo caso staresti sottintendendo "la copia"


----------



## lsp

Scusa se sono un po' lenta oggi... allora, per confermare:

La statua originale è stata postata nel 1873.
L'originale è stato postato nel 1873.

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Alfry

Confermato


----------



## lsp

Alfry said:
			
		

> Confermato


Meno male! Grazie per il tuo inesauribile aiuto, Alfry.


----------



## Alfry

E' un piacere oltre che un privilegio.


----------



## Silvia

A Tim: a tutti i viaggiatori

A lsp: si posta in un forum, ma non c'è altro uso per il verbo "postare" coniato dall'inglese "to post", si imposta una lettera, si sposta una statua, la statua può essere posta o spostata, ma non postata

A Alfry: l'originale è più allegra non può riferirsi a copia, bensì a canzone! Se è un'originale...!


----------



## Silvia

Tim, sono d'accordo con winnie, mettere monumenti alla fine non cambia il senso, ma sarebbe più logico mettere firenze alla fine, a meno che i musei di cui si parla sono tutti a Firenze, mentre i monumenti possono essere anche fuori... ma qui ci stiamo proprio arrampicando sugli specchi...


----------



## Alfry

Verissimo Silvia, mi sono confuso.

Occhio... che c'è un doppio "i musei"


----------



## lsp

Silvia said:
			
		

> A Tim: a tutti i viaggiatori
> 
> A lsp: si posta in un forum, ma non c'è altro uso per il verbo "postare" coniato dall'inglese "to post", si imposta una lettera, si sposta una statua, la statua può essere posta o spostata, ma non postata
> 
> A Alfry: l'originale è più allegra non può riferirsi a copia, bensì a canzone! Se è un'originale...!


Grazie, hai ragione. Lo sapevo, poi...  


			
				Silvia said:
			
		

> Tim, sono d'accordo con winnie, mettere monumenti alla fine non cambia il senso, ma sarebbe più logico mettere firenze alla fine, a meno che i musei i musei di cui si parla sono tutti a Firenze, mentre i monumenti possono essere anche fuori... ma qui ci stiamo proprio arrampicando sugli specchi...


non dovrebbe essere ... a meno che i musei i musei di cui si parla sono *siano *tutti a Firenze... ?


----------



## Silvia

a meno che (segue un enunciato unico, anche se separato da una virgola): i musei di cui si parla sono tutti a Firenze, mentre i monumenti possono essere anche fuori.

Forse è più chiaro così: 

a meno che: i musei sono tutti a Firenze, i monumenti sono anche fuori Firenze


----------



## pastikka

Io sono di Firenze; musei e monumenti sono presenti sia in città che in periferia. Quindi secondo me il motivo per cui è stato scritto Musei a Firenze e monumenti non è da ricercarsi sulla locazione degli stessi.

Molti webmaster scrivono frasi un pò "meno sensate" agli occhi dell'utente ma più efficaci per i motori di ricerca; ecco perchè è stato scritto "musei a Firenze e Monumenti".
Effettuando una ricerca, su Google per esempio, della frase "Musei a Firenze" (molto più ricercata rispetto a "musei e monumenti a Firenze") è più facile arrivare a quella pagina.
In ogni modo se volete avere un'idea delle principali attrazioni turistiche presenti a Firenze potete visitare la pagina dei monumenti ( firenze-online.com/visitare/monumenti-firenze.php ) e dei musei a Firenze ( firenze-online.com/visitare/musei-firenze.php ) sul dito di Firenze Online.

Ciao a tutti


----------



## gabrigabri

Anche secondo me la frase non ha molto senso; forse prima hanno scritto "musei a Firenze", e solo dopo si sono ricordati da aggiungere "e monumenti", ma essendo pigri, hanno preferito non cambiare tutto!!


----------



## pastikka

Si infatti anche questa potrebbe essere una soluzione...


----------

